# Udder problems



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

My best doe came in lopsided a couple months ago when she freshened which was extremely odd. She didnt nurse her kids. Last year her udder was perfect. (This doe is a permanent champion) I tested for mastitis but it came back negative.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

This is from a month ago


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd send the milk in for testing. Subclinical may not show up on general tests.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

my best milker is lopsided.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It's lopsided, but sure does look hard and big. I would also send the milk for testing to be sure.

Make sure to keep that side milked out to be even with the other one.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It's lopsided, but sure does look hard and big. I would also send the milk for testing to be sure.
> 
> Make sure to keep that side milked out to be even with the other one.


She's just full in those pictures. Where can I send that into. Btw its the smaller side im worried about.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a new package of Today. Should I just start treating?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have her tested first. Sometimes they just have an uneven udder. But it is up to you.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I am one to not treat unless I know there is a problem. Except for natural and holistic treatments.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

You can send the milk to your vet who would then send it to a lab, or you can send it directly to a lab yourself. Is there a veterinary university in your area? They usually have veterinary diagnostic labs. I send mine in to the state lab in california, CAHFS, california animal health and food safety lab which is right on the UC Davis campus.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Not feeding her young, eh? ??? Pain? Warm udder? Temperature? Smell of milk? Taste? Colour, spots? Other changes in behaviour?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd suggest vitamin C while you sort it out. Excellent for mammary tissue support and immune support against secondary problems. Also pretty darn harmless if it isn't needed.

Good luck.


----------



## NewbieN (Feb 8, 2019)

Do you have a picture of her udder previous years for comparison? How often do you milk her out?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

This is her udder from last year


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I milk her twice a day


----------



## NewbieN (Feb 8, 2019)

I would milk her out more often each day. Like maybe 3-4 times instead of just two. When she has a kid on her her udder is always empty so she is trying to replace the lack of milk. Same thing here. Milk her more often and see what happens. Also, what are you feeding her?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it not very nice with all these photos, that can be found when necessary? Oh, what an udder! Looks most uncomfortable, like an overfilled bladder. I would milk her often, for her sake, and be happy for all the lovely MILK!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

mariarose said:


> I'd suggest vitamin C while you sort it out. Excellent for mammary tissue support and immune support against secondary problems. Also pretty darn harmless if it isn't needed.
> 
> Good luck.


How can I get her this? Is there paste?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

NewbieN said:


> I would milk her out more often each day. Like maybe 3-4 times instead of just two. When she has a kid on her her udder is always empty so she is trying to replace the lack of milk. Same thing here. Milk her more often and see what happens. Also, what are you feeding her?


Thanks for the advise but that isnt really the problem. I dont want her to increase her milk production I am just trying to get it to even out. She gets 2lbs of 18% sweet feed, alfalfa and beet pulp. Would her feed intake cause her to go lopsided?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Goatzrule said:


> How can I get her this? Is there paste?


Vitamin C chewables for humans.


----------



## NewbieN (Feb 8, 2019)

Goatzrule said:


> Thanks for the advise but that isnt really the problem. I dont want her to increase her milk production I am just trying to get it to even out. She gets 2lbs of 18% sweet feed, alfalfa and beet pulp. Would her feed intake cause her to go lopsided?


 So what is the problem then? Are you trying to increase the milk in the right or decrease in the left?


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

When she was dried off from last year's kid, did she have any issues going dry? like the right side keep producing a little more milk than the left ?, My guess is that she didn't dry off the same on both sides. Or she may have been injured some time during the year between last season and freshening this year and you never knew anything about it. She recovered but the tissues were damaged to some degree ? The possibilities are many !!


----------

